# Spiele weg ???



## JackOnell (6. Januar 2012)

Halo zusammen,
Nach langerzeit hatte ich mir wieder Steam geladen, allerdings wusste ich mein zugang nicht mehr.
Also habe ich mir dei Daten auf die Emailadresse schicken lassen Plötzlich stehen das zwei
Accounts einmal den den ich kenne und einmal einen den ich nicht kenne in beide komme ich mit
meinem Passwort was ich kenne rein alledings sind meine Spiele weg und es stehen dort bloß
CounterStrike und alles was zu dieser Sammlung gehört.
Ich dachte das Paswort wäre falsch und wollte mir das noch mal zuschicken lassen, allerdings
kommt diese Email nicht zu mir.
Hat einer ne IDEE


----------



## michelthemaster (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Kollege, spontan würde ich sagen, dass jemand deinen Steamaccount gehackt hat. Ich kenn das von einem Freund, der war auch ewig nicht mehr in Steam, hatte ihn aber noch in der Liste. Da hatte er auf einmal einen ganz merkwürdigen Namen, sprich er wurde zu 99% gehackt. Ich würde dein Problem dem Support schildern. Hast du eines der Spiele als Retail gekauft? Wenn ja, kannst du ihnen den Key als Beweismaterial zeigen, der Support kann dann sehen, ob der Key in deinem Konto aktiviert wurde, sprich sie können damit überprüfen, ob es auch wirklich dein Konto ist. Was danach folgt, wäre dann wahrscheinlich eine Passwortänderung an deine Emailadresse etc und dann sollte alles wieder funktionieren.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## JackOnell (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habs schon fast gedacht, aber alle Spiele die da drauf waren hatte ich von Steam selbst gekauft und geladen, Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ich in dem
zweiten Account dan wohl mein Pass freigab.
Allerdings komme ich gerade nicht auf die Supportseite hast du eine Deutsche SupEmail für mich ?
schon echt der Hammer oder ? Die Accounts bekomme ich per Email nur wenn ich ein Passwort anforder kommt nix
OH man ich bin zum ersten mal OPFER trotz Paranoidität


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2012)

Jap, die kacke hatte ich auch gehabt. Einfach mal steampowered.com eingeben und das Forum nach hijacked-Beitrag suchen, da steht alles drin, was du wie machen musst. Du brauchst nur ein Retail-Code und der Rest, falls mehrere Spiele weg sind und du die Verpackung nicht mehr hast, wird auch wieder aktiviert.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe alles bei Steam online gekauft und geladen über Steam, Ich habe nichts mehr und die Steamseite ist auch unerreichbar


----------



## jensi251 (6. Januar 2012)

Hast du den davon die Kaufbelege gespeichert oder gedruckt??


----------



## JackOnell (6. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade alle Emails gechekt und auch Paypal, garnix habe ich, janücht, nixxxxxxxxx, ich bin Froh wenn ich die Spiele
aus dem Kopf noch zusammen bekomme


----------



## alterhaken (6. Januar 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich habe alles bei Steam online gekauft und geladen über Steam, Ich habe nichts mehr und die Steamseite ist auch unerreichbar


 Für Steam ist das wichtigste, daß du die Spiele gekauft hast. Ob dein Steam account geknackt ist, ist eigentlich für sie eher Nebensache. Ich hoffe, es war für dich nicht zu teuer dieses Lehrngeld.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Januar 2012)

Eigendlich spiele ich die spiele nicht mehr, und wollte sie loswerden aber ich habe jetzt mal an den Support geschrieben 
die sollten ja sehen was ich mit dem Account gekauft hatte.


----------



## HCN (6. Januar 2012)

Tja, ich wusste das sowas mal passiert. Daher habe ich mir zum Glück nie Spielke über steam grkauft. Ist auch echt bescheurt, das ganze System.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2012)

hatte das problem auch schon, ich hab dem support 3 von x spielen mitgeteilt, incl dem paypal konto von dem ich immer bezahle, das ganze hat nichteinmal 10 minuten gedauert und dann hatte ich schon ne mail antwort das der account nun wieder meiner wäre und alles war gut, paar tage später ging dann das aktuelle sicherheitskonzept (mit hardwarevalidierung) bei steam online und seitdem ist ruhe, man muss sich halt irgendwann mal im letzten jahr eingeloggt haben damit es greift.
bescheuert kann man es nur finden wenn man keinen plan hat wie steam heutzutage funktionert, steam seit erscheinen sowieso nur basht oder einfach zu blöd ist .... ist aktuell der best gesichertste online dienst ohne zusätzlichen hardwaretokken für 4,99€ oder sonstige


----------



## HCN (7. Januar 2012)

> bescheuert kann man es nur finden wenn man keinen plan hat wie steam heutzutage funktionert



Bescheut ist alleine schon das man keine DVD mehr in der Hand hat und die Sachen das gleiche kosten (= mehr Gewinn für die Firma) wie im Laden und zum anderen der ganze aktivierung und steuerungsmist von Steam. Nenene, meine Spiele werden im Laden gekauft, nosteamcrack drüber und dann kann mir keiner was, bruach keinen acocount, keine Überprüfung und keine Aktivierung und kann das Ding weiterverkaufen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2012)

Das Problem ist das man bei immer mehr Spielen zu Steam gezwungen wird. Selbst wenn man sie Retail kauft.


----------



## HCN (8. Januar 2012)

> Das Problem ist das man bei immer mehr Spielen zu Steam gezwungen wird. Selbst wenn man sie Retail kauft.



Naja deshalb ja auch NoSteamCracks benutzen. Ich finde wenn man sein Spiel im Laden gekauft hat, darf man das aus meiner SIcht ruhig machen. Aber wie man sieht lässat sich die Mehrzahl der benutzer lieber mit Steam Knebellizenzverträgen übers Knie legen.

Wers braucht. Ich denke an euch wenn mal wieder die Server nicht gehen oder sonst irgendein Mist passiert ist.


----------



## speddy411 (8. Januar 2012)

Da schiebst du aber alle Nutzer in eine Schublade und das ist auch Bullsh...
Ich habe auch lieber meine Games in der Hand mit Hülle und dem ganzen Kram.
Deswegen kaufe ich bei Steam auch nur Titel die mich max. 10€ kosten.
Die AAA-Titel werden dann och im Laden gekauft und in den Schrank gestellt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Februar 2012)

HCN schrieb:


> Wers braucht. Ich denke an euch wenn mal wieder die Server nicht gehen oder sonst irgendein Mist passiert ist.


 
ich denk an dich wenn du als verurteilter raubkopiermassenmörder wegen wiederholtem umehens eines kopierschutzes einsitzt


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Februar 2012)

HCN schrieb:


> Bescheut ist alleine schon das man keine DVD mehr in der Hand hat und die Sachen das gleiche kosten (= mehr Gewinn für die Firma) wie im Laden und zum anderen der ganze aktivierung und steuerungsmist von Steam. Nenene, meine Spiele werden im Laden gekauft, nosteamcrack drüber und dann kann mir keiner was, bruach keinen acocount, keine Überprüfung und keine Aktivierung und kann das Ding weiterverkaufen.


 

wenn du ein spiel für 10 euro in steam kauft kannst du es so oft du willst auf jeden pc der welt downloaden. ein spiel aus dem laden kannst du theoretisch auch so oft du willst installieren, aber sobald das spiel in irgendeiner weiße DRM hat wars das. ein pc und schluss. ach und wir vergessen mal die sache, dass die CD/DVD auch kaputt gehen kann


----------



## Schiassomat (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn du ein Game in der Retail Version kaufst und dann über Steam installierst kannst du das Game trotzdem so oft runterladen wie du willst, muss hal nur ein mal über Steam aktiviert werden, also kann die DVD auch kaputt gehen und du hast noch immer keine Probs. ausser du hast ein 56k Modem, dann dürfte das Ganze ein wenig Zeitaufwendig werden.

Ich kauf meine Games aber auch lieber in der Retailversion, da hatt man dan wenigstens was in der Hand und das Installieren geht in den meisten fällen auch schneller.

@Jackonell

Hat sich bei deinem Steam Account schon was ergeben oder streitest du dich noch immer mit den Hackern?


----------

